# Problem with superior drummer 2.0 in Cubase 5



## boaz33 (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm having a problem opening Superior Drummer 2.0 in Cubase 5 as a VST Instrument.

I open Cubase and create a new midi track, then add the vst instrument as Superior Drummer but the Superior drummer program doesnt pop up. EZPlayer Pro pops up when i use that as a vst instrument... I dont know what to do. I've tried to reboot, even reinstalling cubase. 

I've got it to come up before but I forget how I did it.. I'm new to this so any help I would greatly appreciate.

I'd rather stick with cubase than Reaper btw.


----------



## S-O (Aug 8, 2010)

hit F11, then load superior drummer, it will ask you to create a midi channel, hit yes, then draw in a measure(s) and program away after loading up a drum map.


----------



## iceythe (Aug 8, 2010)

What if you do it the other way around? In your project, hit F11, load up Superior Drummer and let Cubase create a MIDI-track for it.

The plug-in window should pop up. If it doesn't, try clicking the "e" icon in the VST instuments list. If it doesn't show up still - while any other vsti do - there may be a problem with the plug-in itself.

edit: ninja'd


----------



## boaz33 (Aug 8, 2010)

thats exactly what I do. I mean when i open the drum editor I get sounds...but they are the s2.0 default sounds every time. s2.0 just wont pop up for some reason. It's popped up before so i know there's gotta be a way...

I tried hitting f11 and the vsti menu pops up, i select s2.0 and the e icon is lit up but the program wont load up on top of cubase.

I can open toontrack solo by itself and it'll come up and i can see all my presets in there...anymore suggestions?


----------



## iceythe (Aug 8, 2010)

What if you try loading the vsti without a project up?

If you don't use "Always on top" for your plug-ins, try looking for any internal scrollbars in Cubase. If they have "Always on top" enabled, scrollbars will be missing if the plug-in is off-screen.

I've had some incidents where a plug-in has loaded off-screen, though a tiny bit was within reach so I could pull it back. Sometimes had to move my windows taskbar around because it hid the scroll-bar from Cubase or that a plug-in was beneath it.


----------



## boaz33 (Aug 8, 2010)

OMGGGGGGG YOU ARE A FRIKIN HERO!!!!!!!! IT WAS HIDDEN I HAD TO MOVE MY TASK BAR TO THE SIDE AND I SAW IT!!!

now...how do i put it "always on top"? hehe sry..i was so frustrated there. thank you so much man!


----------



## iceythe (Aug 8, 2010)

Haha nice. There's an option in Preferences > VST > Plug-ins called "Plug-in Editors Always on Top". Check it.

Also, in the vsti plug-in window, the top bar, below the title bar, when you right click it, it should give you a drop-down menu to set it always on top.


----------



## boaz33 (Aug 8, 2010)

got it mate! thanks a bunch man!!


----------

